# woffer se calienta



## choppers26 (Feb 28, 2007)

Tengo un sub woffer de doble iman de 4 ohm es de 300 watts y lo eh colocado a la salida de un amplificador de 200 watts, pero mi sub woffer se calienta a los 15 minutos usarlo al 70% de la potencia del amplificador ?? es normal que caliente ?? o tengo q ponerle algun filtro o algo?? bueno en la caja q lo compre decia q soportaba altas temperaturas pero = me austa ,me parece como si se fuera a quemar. a ver si me dan una ayudadita


----------



## tecnicdeso (Feb 28, 2007)

El woofer se calienta porque aunque tu estés trabajando a 70% del volumen, seguramente estás saturando la salida, y si a eso le sumamos que al ser doble bobina estás manejando el sistema a 2 Ohm. GRAN PELIGRO... tu sistema es muy inestable y te hará humillo...
El problema básico es que el mundo del car audio se ha desvirtuado mucho con el tema del tunning y todas esas paranoyas. El boca a boca lo ha desvirtuado, y siempre está "EL CUÑADO QUE SABE", o "EL AMIGO QUE ENTIENDE", y claro, pasa lo que pasa.
El bricolaje en estos casos es peligroso para el coche y para el bolsillo.

Para operar apendicitis hay que ser cirujano, y haberlo estudiado, ¿porque la gente cree que para instalar un misero altavoz es como hacer burbujas?


----------



## choppers26 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ya amigo entoncs q puedo hacer para q mi woffer pueda usarlo con ese amplificador algo como x ejemplo aumentarla la impedancia al woffer o cosas asi algunas resistencias a ver si me das otra ayuda amigo gracias x todo


----------



## nene (Mar 2, 2007)

amigo choppers26...lamentablemente si tu SB es de dos ohms y tu etapa de potencia es de 4 Ohms minimos mucho no hay para hacer...pues es mucha potencia...

generamente si se quiere manejar tanta potencia en 4 ohms se utilizan dos sb de 8 en paralelo!...si es el caso de 2 se utilizan dos de 4ohms en paralelo....pero si tienes un sb de dos ohms (que raro no??!...yo nunca vi de esos para car audio!!)....

tal vez si colocas dos sb de 2ohms como el que tu tienes en serie seria una res total de 4 ohms....alguien que opine de esta idea por favor yo nunca lo hice!....
en el caso de ser posible seria desperdiciar la potencia del sb....pues is pones dos en paralelo de 2 ohms de x potencia a disip max...tendras unos de 4ohms con el doble de potencia max..y tu amplificador segura entregando la misma que antes (mas que obvio!)....y tal vez no tengas tanta sensacion de volumen como antes!...


si no te quieres hacer mucho lio!.....a cambiar el amplificador!....a a cambiar el sb!....

saludos...espero haber sido de ayuda!..
nene!.


----------



## RUDA (Mar 2, 2007)

choppers26 dijo:
			
		

> Ya amigo entoncs q puedo hacer para q mi woffer pueda usarlo con ese amplificador algo como x ejemplo aumentarla la impedancia al woffer o cosas asi algunas resistencias a ver si me das otra ayuda amigo gracias x todo



Hola amigo me parece que nene leyo mal el post, ya que dice que tu S.wofer es de 2 ohms, y tu dices que es de 4.
primero deberiamos conocer con que potencia estas trabajando, marca y modelo; segundo que marca de parlante usas y que modelo
con esos datos vamos a investigar que puede estar pasando.........RUDA


----------



## choppers26 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ya ok RUDA aki las especificaciones:

Marca Cuspid "Total power" modelo CMHP-803
300 watts rated power
Impedancia 4 ohm
Sencibilidad 90 db
40 OZ magnet
Resists Moisture & Hi-temperature
8" Hi-tecnology P.P. Injection Cone
Frecuencia de respuesta 40 - 5.5K Hz
black foam edge for superior power

Bueno esas son las especificaciones q estan el la caja de Subwoffer 
lo que dije yo de doble iman yo dije xq vi q tenia doble iman pero derre me eh equivocado como no se mucho del tema .. bueno el amplificador que utilizo es un minicomponente Sony genezy lo pongo a la salida de 4 ohm en paralelo con el de fabrica la potencia es de 200 watts y bueno mi cuento esta en q como estan en paralelo este nuevo q me compre es mas sencible q el q viene con el equipo entoncs no puedo usarlo a la max potencia x eso necesito algo q iguale la potencia a los 2 y yo creo que la manera seria aumentarle resistencia o no se si me equivoq. no se si haya algo mas q  kieran q especifiq bueno a ver como va todo ahora

bueno eso en si son todo lo q debi decir desde el comienzo a ver si ahora si me ayudan a ver RUDA ayuda cuento con todos


----------



## RUDA (Mar 2, 2007)

Bueno te cuento que en el buscador esa marca de woffer no aparece así que por ese lado no puedo ayudarte ya que no lo puedo ver, por el lado del amplificador hace lo siguiente, si ese amplificador trabaja con una impedancia de 8 ohms y vos colocas tu parlante en paralelo al original  no estas igualando el omiage de salida,  ya que el amplificador vera como carga una impedancia menor a la impedancia más chica de la ecuación.( P1xP2/P1+P2) 8x4/8+4= 2.66 ohms por ende el de menor omiage es el que más labura,  la potencia queda mal repartida, primero fijate el parlante original que impedancia tiene por lo que creo que la misma debe ser de 8homs y al cargarle otro parlante en paralelo de 8 la salida seria de 4 homs como especifica la data tecnica del equipo para los 200W. pero si el parlante original es de 4 al colocarlo en paralelo tendrás una salida de 2 ( al final tenía razón nene, aunque por casualidad) y la otra posibilidad seria probar el equipo solo con el parlante nuevo de 4 ohms a ver que onda......RUDA


----------



## capitanp (Mar 3, 2007)

no se por que aveces se le da vueltas a algo tan simple

fijate que las dos bobinas de ti sW esteen en fase

y luego dime que rango de frecuencias le envias al sW

de ahi en mas partimos


----------



## choppers26 (Mar 3, 2007)

Las bobinas no se sean en fase pero creo q si el amplificador trabaja entre 30 y 500 hz ya la impedancia es de 4 Ohm

como dije antes mis dos SW tanto el original como el nuevo son de 4 Ohm pero lo que yo digo no habra una manera simple de limitar el ingreso potncia a mi SW nuevo q es el mas sencible no ver la manera de quitarle un 30% algo x ahi


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 5, 2007)

Primero, si las dos bobinas estuviesen en contrafase, el woofer ni se movería, y la etapa serviría de plancha para barbacoa. 

En segundo lugar, si un sw trabaja a mas de 120 Hz, DEJA DE SER SUBWOOFER, y pasa a ser woofer, con lo cual aclarate, subwoofer ( de 20 a 120) o woofer,(de 80 a 750+-), puesto que las frecuencias de subgraves desvirtuan frecuencias de mas de 200, creando horribles distorsiones en una misma membrana.

En tercer lugar, hay una gama de altavoces de 2 Ohm, concretamente de la marca BEYMA CAR AUDIO.

En cuarto lugar, casi todas las etapas admiten carga de 2 Ohm, lo que no especifica es cuanto tiempo soportan en ese tipo de carga antes de la proteccion. Curiosamente las etapas de peor calidad son las que mas publicidad del 2 ohm tienen.

Y en quinto lugar, si quieres bajarle la potencia a tu woofer, baja el pote de la ganancia a la mitad de lo que estás trabajando, y si no compra otro megawoofer y lo conectas en serie al woofer existente.


----------



## choppers26 (Mar 5, 2007)

ya entonces como haria para conectarlos en serie xq puesto q tengo 2 subwoffer  y si cometi un error gravisimo xq las frecuencias estan entre 30 y 110Hz  y ahora los tengo en paralelo y me han dicho q no es la mejor opcion, como los conectaría en serie, perdon x mi ignorancia los 2 son de 4ohm haber si con esto soluciono mi problema gracias x la atensión prestada saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 7, 2007)

Conexión en serie es tal cual las lucecitas de navidad: Para respetar la polaridad, hazlo así
El positivo de la etapa unelo al + del primer woofer, y el negativo de éste, al positivo del segundo woofer, y el negativo de este segundo, al negativo de la etapa. Así los tendrás en serie y bien polarizados.


----------

